# J.R. Smith suspended for seven games



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> NEW YORK -- The NBA has suspended Denver's J.R. Smith and Phoenix's Jason Richardson after both were recently convicted of driving offenses.
> 
> Smith will sit out the Nuggets' first seven games for pleading guilty to reckless driving in New Jersey. Richardson will miss two games after he pleaded guilty to drunken driving in Arizona.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> At the time of the accident, Smith had *27 points and five suspensions on his driver's license. Between the time of the accident and October 2008, Smith had accumulated two more speeding tickets and three more suspensions.*


Take this guy off of the ****ing road!


----------

